# crappy pics of haunt 2011



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

One day I'll get a clue...or a tripod! 
2011 yard haunt


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well the pictures came out well enough to tell that you have quite a spooky place going on there! Everything came together so well, and y'alls makeup looks great! Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A tripod is a night shooter's friend

Looks like the whole family got into the makeup routine - makes haunting even more fun.


----------

